

Feedback on weblerr.com, any suggestions / ideas? - mattjohnson
http://weblerr.com

======
ruchi
The demo video doesn't clearly explain how it works. You mentioned that there
is a weblerr bar but no other info on that. Without asking us to signup, could
you show us how it will work? How will we make friends; if we are gonna import
our contact list and such.

~~~
mattjohnson
thanks, i will make a new video for it soon as a lot of people have been
saying that.

